# Hankster



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

The coolest guy that ever graced the pages of Hobbytalk! The HAnkSter!


Thanks Hank!!



Jimmy.p.


----------



## SJacquez (Sep 28, 2001)

*Thanks*

Hank
Thanks for putting up with all of us. 

You will be missed.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

agreed! where did he go???


----------



## SJacquez (Sep 28, 2001)

follow the link

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/announcement.php?f=12&a=263


----------



## HappyGene (Jan 1, 1970)

Yeppir, he's a class act!

I'm so thankful that he started this and supported it many many ways all through the years...

3 Cheeers!

 Gene


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

oh it all makes sense now, i c!!!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I'm still checking in on your guys


----------

